# Samsung DLP bulb replacement



## fibreKid

Well after 2.5 years of use the bulb in my set went out. I used the link that sonnie had posted about to purchase a new bulb and decided for 2 day UPS. Well the bulb arrived and I installed it today and all is working well. Unfortunately it wasn't a simple process. As with most stuff today, the TV is mostly plastic and plastic tends to warp with age. It took me aobut 2 hours and an electric drill to get the new bulb to secured in the set. Not wanting to trash the set or the bulb I didn't rush anything. I took a series of pictures which I'll post that show the process for anyone that decides to do this also. 

FYI
-john


----------



## fibreKid

Okay here is the link.
http://www.sodapop.org/tvbulb/


----------



## lcaillo

I do not understand what took two hours. These take about five minutes total to change. What was the problem exactly? This should be a very simple process.

The BP96-00224C has been discontinued and the BP96-00224J version is the correct replacement part.

What link did you use and how much did you pay?


----------



## fibreKid

I used lamps-dlp.com $161.00. I emailed them about the correct part number and got a reply in about an hour. The TV chassis threads that hold the lamp case in place didn't line up once I took the old bulb out. I ended up having to remove the (right hand) screw on the new lamp case and drill it out about three times before I could get the screw to bite without trashing the threads. The left hand side was perfect and went right in the first time (about 5 seconds). The rest of the case was snug and fit very well in the opening like it should and because of that there was next to no wiggle room to rotate or force the case down. The rail assembly that the bulb housing slides on was snug and looked like it was in place. Upon close inspection it looked as if the entire housing assembly light engine, bulb and boards had warped or rotated in place.


----------



## Guest

If you are in US or CANADA, I would highly recommend http://www.discount-merchant.com for your lamp needs. Our service center uses them on a daily bases to order dozens of lamps a month. They also have a recycling program for your enclosures if you are buying the complete enclosure assembly. They have teamed up with fixyourdlp.com to be the first to sell the new philips small lamp with an adapter to fit your older big lamp tvs. The lamp is more reliable and longer lasting and with their new adapter it will retrofit into even your older samsung DLPs. Lifetime on the new lamp is supposed to be 25% more than the regular old bulb even in your older Tv. We are very pleased with the work these guys do on a daily basis.


----------



## lcaillo

Please provide us with some context and substantiation for your recommendation. Who has done the testing, where are the verifications of the spectral and voltage compatability, and who is your service center. You have no information regarding who you are nor what your affiliation might be. This makes claims and recommendations suspect. If you have some information please post it, but we will check it out before making any recommendations.


----------



## Guest

Icaillo,
I saw a post on another forum about that lamp+adapter and I was curious. I ordered it yesterday by phone and received it today. The guy on the phone said it comes with a warranty so i figured it was worth a try.

I did the replacement, but pulling the original out, it seems like a well designed part because the little clips on the lamp even align with the posts where the terminal connects. Anyways, I popped it in and my TV clicked on the very first time. The picture is nice, clear, and bright...so far. I'll try leaving it on overnight to see if anything happens. Wish me luck!

Anyone know how to reset the lamp gauge or if there is one on the HLM5065W?


----------



## lcaillo

What kind of warranty? What was the price compared to the Samsung part?

What are the numbers on the glass on the two lamps? I'd like to know what lamps they are actually using to check the specs on them.

Where did you hear about the supplier and where did you hear about HTS? How about some info on who you are?


----------



## Guest

8-9 days later and tv is still running great. must have at least 100 hours on it by now. i have no complaints thus far. picture is still like a new tv.

Samsung parts didn't have the original in stock. It has been discontinued. They ship you a different model number with a small lamp and a whole different enclosure that is supposed to be compatible. They say that some of these TVs came with the small philips bulb and others with the big one! I think this in a way proves discount-merchant to be right. the small lamp is interchangeable with the big lamp. 

the wattages and amperage was EXACTLY the same when i compared it to my big lamp (100-120w 1.0A). the only difference is the enclosure essentially. The lamp that comes in the newer model being shipped out by samsungparts from my understanding is exactly what discount-merchant sent me with the adapter to fit my old enclosure.

the warranty given by discount-merchant is 90days. They also said if I was a reseller they would give me 120days.

I came upon this forum when i searched google for "samsung dlp lamp"


----------



## lcaillo

What Samsung part numbers are you talking about, specifically? I just received one last week that was a new part number for one of the larger lamps and it was still a large lamp. I have never seen a small lamp come as a replacement for a large one from Samsung. If you post the part numbers I will check it out with techs who do more Samsung and get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Guest

Icaillo,
The part number my TV came with was BP96-00608A. The lamp in this original enclosure of mine is a big philips bulb (The picture on the right). They told me the new part number for this part is BP96-00826A. This lamp enclosure comes with a vented Philips small bulb, and is the current and newer replacement for my TV (Picture on the left).

Here are links to PartStore and SamsungParts that give this information:
http://www.partstore.com/PartSearch.aspx?PartNumber=bp96-00608a

http://www.samsungparts.com/part_de...ssories&category_name=&product_id=BP96-00826A

They both say that the BP96-00608A has been replace by the NEW BP96-00826A as i was told by samsungparts when I called them. The guy pulled the part and told me that one of them comes with a "smaller lamp" than the other one, but they are interchangeable.

My freind has the same exact TV and he ordered the new part number from samsungparts.com and I borrowed it from him to take pictures to show you... It seems like casing is a bit different lookwise, but the railing and size seem to be equal... I have installed my old bad light bulb (without the adapter and the new small bulb from discount-merchant) in order to show the difference in the casings. His lamp casing (826A with small bulb from Samsung) slides perfectly into my TV and locks in. As does mine. I tried his 826A and my 608A with lamp adapter from Discount-Merchant and picture quality and brightness is exactly the same. The lamp in his 826A enclosure from samsung parts is the SAME EXACT lamp as the on i recieved with my adapter from Discount-Merchant.com ------ It seems to me like Discount-Merchant knows what they are doing. You should try calling them to see if they have any information about this. 

By the way my TV is still running great. This is getting interesting. Anyone else have information on this?


----------



## lcaillo

Good info! Thanks for being thorough.


----------



## Guest

Icaillo,
Ok... here is the exact link I got my lamp from:
http://www.discount-merchant.com/Sa...p/samsung-bp96-00608a-lamp-oem.htm&Click=1460 

I found this link in an ecoustics forum i believe...

Also, I noticed that the lamp adapter discount-merchant shipped me has the following information on it:

Philips Lamp Adapter (one one end)
FixYourDLP.com (on the other end)
as shown in the photo here:
http://fixyourdlp.com/blog/?p=32

... So i took it to myself to visit fixyourdlp.com and I came across this:

http://fixyourdlp.com/blog/?p=33#more-33

They also say that the big lamp and small lamp with enclosure number bp96-00608a and bp96-00826a are compatible. I hope this information helps. Please find out more information if you can and let me know what is going on with Samsung and these lamps.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys,

Accidently got here through Google and I thought I chime in...

As "JohnnyCage" has mentioned, in partnership with FixYourDLP.com, we are selling the current model Philips lamps (used in all newer Samsungs DLPs, RCAs DLPs, and Philips LCOS, along with some of the Sony Projection LCD TV, just to name a few...) as a replacement for what we refer to as the old "Big" lamp.

There’s lots of information on the FixYourDLP site, so feel free to check that out.

Why have we stopped selling the older lamps? Reliability. Samsung claimed 5,000-6,000 hours as the mean life for their lamps...how many of you guys reached these numbers?!? Chances are only a few!

You've got to remember DLP, D-ILA, LCOS, Projection LCD (or whatever your manufacture calls it) is a relatively new technology. UHP Lamps are a relatively new innovation (by Philips, BTW). Just as plasma TVs have had lots of problems when they were first introduced (Burn-ins, overheating, super-sensitive plasma panels prone to cracking, vertical and horizontal lines, etc, etc.), rear projection TV technology has its own issues...the biggest being the lamps!

Take the JVC D-ILA lamps for example...we get calls on a daily basis with upset customers reporting poor lamp life. What we tell them? We understand their frustration...they spent $1K-$3K on their TV, only to have the lamp fail just as the warranty expired. But we tell them there is a new revision of their lamp available; either buy the new revision lamp from us or get it from a trusted source that's not stocking the older revision lamps!

The same is true for the older Samsung TVs...and also the RCAs. They both use Philips 120W UHP lamps. We've got lots of suggestions on FixYourDLP on how to promote long lamp life, but the fact is there is a NEWER lamp out there...and it's available for your TV with our adapter. 

Why suffer with the older design? Incorporate some our TV maintenance suggestions and buy the new "Small" lamp. You should easily see 5,000+ hours out of your next lamp!


----------



## lcaillo

This seems to be pretty good information and I have included this source in the Parts Distributors thread. We have little feedback yet from known users, however, so as with any other vendor with little track record, be cautious and make sure that everything is clear before ordering. Please post your experiences if you use them, or any other vendor that HTS members might find useful.


----------



## Guest

lcaillo,

PM and with your TV model or lamp code and I'll send you a free kit (Lamp + Adapter). Test it with your set and give the forum your feedback.

We refurbish Samsung, JVC, Philips, RCA, and a few other projection TV sets in Mexico alongside plasma & LCD TVs. With extensive data-logging, patterns and treads are identified. With over 700 sets shipped out, we've only had positive feedback.

While you can say this is a commercial post, it's also something each projection TV owner should be aware of...If there is a better solution out there, why not spread the word and take advantage of it?!?

Ali Irani-Tehrani


----------



## lcaillo

I appreciate the offer. The next time I need a lamp for one of the sets that you can sub the smaller lamp for, I will let you know. If you will send me samples of the original and the sub, I will measure the spectrum to see that differences there are. This is the big unanswered question at this point. Users who have had their sets calibrated with the old style lamp may find significant differences with the new one. If they measure up and you price is competitive with our normal supplers we will consider buying form you.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys. I ordered from them and I was happy with the service. It got here really fast and the adapter fit like a glove.. works great!

Just thought i'd sign up and give you my feedback.


----------



## lcaillo

What set do you have, what lamp, what did you pay, etc? Please post the information as it may be helpful to others.


----------



## marinamoose

I am very interested in ordering a lamp from discount-merchant. My lamp code is BP96-00608A(P), any suggestions or info. for me, also is there a problem sending it to Canada and how long does it take. I can't seem to find one over here and am told no one stocks this bulb but am given no alternative bulb. Thanks for any response.


----------



## lcaillo

According to Samsung, the new lamp for the BP96-00608A lamp is BP96-00826A and is available at Samsungparts.com for $149.


----------



## Guest

Just to report in again on here guys... I still have my lamp running all day every day.. still going strong.. No problems, no noticable decrease in light intensity.

This lamp has quite a few hundred hours on it by now. 

Icaillo,
Have you done any tests on this bulb yet? From what I explained above it seems like Samsung themselves would switch to the smaller bulb if it was feasible for them to re-make every single enclosure that comes with a big bulb to a small bulb. I spoke with Samsung parts department and after about 30-40 minutes of explaining the differences in the new 826A enclosure that replaces the 608A i found out that there are some 826A enlcosures (an older revision) that comes with the bigger bulb.. Meaning that there ARE 826A enclosures that did come with the big bulb and were replaced with 826A with a small bulb. The parts department at Samsung finally admit that the new bulb is more reliable and it IS a direct replacement for the big bulb. The only change is the enclosures design to fit the smaller bulb.

This means that Discount-Merchant has created a product that Samsung would have or SHOULD have done if DM didn't. As I understand at this point in my investigation that it is cheaper for Samsung to go ahead and sell the old stock of the Big Philips bulb (knowing it is less reliable and discontinued by the manufacturer) then re-design all the Samsung encloures that come with this big bulb.

Can you please investigate this matter further? 

If this is the case Discount-Merchant.com has come up with a great idea if using an "adapter" which i'm sure isn't cheap to have made (based on my research). It seems they probably spent a lot of time and money designing and testing something that would in the long run benifit everyone that owns an older generation Samsung DLP TV. I would rather have a new generation lamp with the "adapter" rather than the original big bulb that lasted me 2000 hours the first time around and less than 3000 hours the second time.

What is your take on this?


----------



## lcaillo

I have not done any testing because I have not seen a set that can use it. As I explained before, I do not sell Samsung, and thogh I service them, I don't see a much as other product. Also, I am not sure what I could conclude if I did not have one of the larger lamps that is working. The real questions that are unanswered relate to the spectra of the two lamps. Are they the same and what are the effects on gray scale and color gamut? Presubably the OEM has this data and Samsung would have confirmed it, but then, they have not been particularly proactive on the matter, have they. Obviously, DM does not have the data or they would have produced it when quetioned.

It seems that the smaller lamp is an acceptable sub, since it is an OEM lamp and not a cheap sub and people seem to be happy with the results. This is just a casual observation, however, and not based on any data.


----------

